# Considering making (sellable) comic with a friend



## Sladin5Ever (Jul 29, 2016)

My friend LoboSong and I are considering making a future comic that we'd sell (but can still be viewed online) but we'd want to make something good and would hold better interest for not just furries, but comic lovers in general. So if you can help us out, please vote in the poll. Thanks : )

PS: As of now, we do not want "type of story" suggestions until we figure out which form to write/draw about

PPS: This will be 100% original with our own characters, so unlike our current comic, no cameos will be used


----------

